
Snapchat API - YuvalFatal
Anyone know about any Snapchat API that still works today? All that I found was already to old to communicate with the Snapchat servers.
======
return_0e
The Casper API is the only one that works with the latest Snapchat API
changes, but it is a paid service.
[https://developers.casper.io](https://developers.casper.io)

~~~
egillie
Says they're not taking new registrations at this time

------
_RPM
Why does [http://api.snapchat.com/](http://api.snapchat.com/) show a google
error page?

~~~
iyn
Snapchat is hosted on GCP [0], and api.snapchat.com subdomain points to
nonexistent App Engine instance [1] so I guess it's GCP's 404

[0] as shown on homepage:
[https://cloud.google.com/](https://cloud.google.com/) \+ more info here:
[https://gigaom.com/2013/05/07/snapchats-act-of-faith-in-
buil...](https://gigaom.com/2013/05/07/snapchats-act-of-faith-in-building-on-
google-compute-engine/)

[1] simply check CNAME record of api.snapchat.com

